
[Brief critique of Go error proposal] Golang, how dare you handle my checks! - networkimprov
https://medium.com/@mnmnotmail/golang-how-dare-you-handle-my-checks-d5485f991289
======
reusLi
You can always use `if` to handle errors like now. Handle/check is a addition
to error handling but not replacement.

Function arguments can be placed on multiple lines, that would make `check`
expression more readable.

